# Tip option coming?



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

I put this in the "Stories" section because that's exactly what it may be.

I occasionally drive an unnamed Uber employee to an unnamed Uber location. When discussing the issues that driver's have, the tip option within the app was brought up. According to the employee, it is coming soon.

Again, this is 3rd or 4th or 100th hand information at this point, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

No comment.
Tip is included


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

haji said:


> No comment.
> Tip is included


 Ouch....we do get enough of that one already so hopefully the OTHER one is commimg (uh yeah...) ;-O

Andy


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Tip is already included. It's not me ...its uber fool telling PAX....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> I put this in the "Stories" section because that's exactly what it may be.
> 
> I occasionally drive an unnamed Uber employee to an unnamed Uber location. When discussing the issues that driver's have, the tip option within the app was brought up. According to the employee, it is coming soon.
> 
> Again, this is 3rd or 4th or 100th hand information at this point, but I thought I'd share.


In your dreams. The employee was blowing smoke up your a**. Or he's had it blown up his. Either way.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

OP Reported for trolling


​


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Tip is already included. It's not me ...its uber fool telling PAX....


Uh, no, they don't say that.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

in my wettest dreams does uber add a Tip Option to the app


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

> Tip option enabled
> Base fare dropped to $0
> Per mile rate dropped to $0.10
> No cancel fee

Work for tips!!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I put this in the "Stories" section because that's exactly what it may be.
> 
> I occasionally drive an unnamed Uber employee to an unnamed Uber location. When discussing the issues that driver's have, the tip option within the app was brought up. According to the employee, it is coming soon.
> 
> Again, this is 3rd or 4th or 100th hand information at this point, but I thought I'd share.


Unnamed Uber employee is probably yakking it up in the break room about how he keeps punking a driver.

 Just messing with you.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Can someone please tell me what the heck pax mean when they say the tip is included?! Makes no type of sense that grown people are saying this. Oh it is? How much is the tip? Did you type in a certain amount in some sort of tip catagory uber provides for you on the rider app to use. Knowing uber they would develop some way to take some of the tip.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

If uber adds tip, it'll lower the fare or remove something, or add a monthly fee to keep the option available. Uber gives and takes.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Can someone please tell me what the heck pax mean when they say the tip is included?! Makes no type of sense that grown people are saying this. Oh it is? How much is the tip? Did you type in a certain amount in some sort of tip catagory uber provides for you on the rider app to use. Knowing uber they would develop some way to take some of the tip.


When a rider first signs up for Uber, they put in a default tip amount for Uber Taxi. This, of course, is a ploy designed to make pax believe they are tipping for all rides (IMHO), since Uber Taxi is only available in a few areas and the majority of pax will never ride in one.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a very kind older lady several days ago tell me she set a tip rate of 20% when she downloaded the pax app. I said, really? We don't get tips through the app. We can and do except cash tips but Uber wants a cashless transaction and will tell you the tips included when it's really not. She was horrified that Uber would insinuate drivers were getting tips when they really weren't. I told her to make sure and look at her receipt to make sure Uber wasn't taking 20% more from her as a tip, in addition to the fare. After the trip, she pulled out $4.00 and was ashamed for not tipping her other drivers. She had no idea Uber was pulling this sham as she called it. lol

We don't have Uber Taxi in the Phoenix market so I'm wondering if Uber is just F ing with all the new pax as they sign up, and taking an extra 10, 15, or 20% for said tip. Nothing surprises me anymore what Uber might do to make dat money. If they are doing this, that's straight up stealing, in my opinion and should be against the law. The pax don't know any better because of Ubers lies and deception.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Had a very kind older lady several days ago tell me she set a tip rate of 20% when she downloaded the pax app. I said, really? We don't get tips through the app. We can and do except cash tips but Uber wants a cashless transaction and will tell you the tips included when it's really not. She was horrified that Uber would insinuate drivers were getting tips when they really weren't. I told her to make sure and look at her receipt to make sure Uber wasn't taking 20% more from her as a tip, in addition to the fare. After the trip, she pulled out $4.00 and was ashamed for not tipping her other drivers. She had no idea Uber was pulling this sham as she called it. lol
> 
> We don't have Uber Taxi in the Phoenix market so I'm wondering if Uber is just F ing with all the new pax as they sign up, and taking an extra 10, 15, or 20% for said tip. Nothing surprises me anymore what Uber might do to make dat money. If they are doing this, that's straight up stealing, in my opinion and should be against the law. The pax don't know any better because of Ubers lies and deception.


I doubt that Uber is pocketing any tip money, but I think having new pax sign up for tips on Uber Taxi is deceitful.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I put this in the "Stories" section because that's exactly what it may be.
> 
> I occasionally drive an unnamed Uber employee to an unnamed Uber location. When discussing the issues that driver's have, the tip option within the app was brought up. According to the employee, it is coming soon.
> 
> Again, this is 3rd or 4th or 100th hand information at this point, but I thought I'd share.


All Sci-fy unfortunitely.


----------

